# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكات عاشوراء

## أزهار اللوتس

(255,000,128)«`×·بُرٍوٍحٍ بٍدٍمٍ·$1 اٌفدٍيكٍ·$(255,000,128) دٌمٌيٍ دٌمٌيٍ·$1!! يٌفدٍيٌكٍ·$(255,000,128) يٌاٍاُ·$1"مٌظٌلٌوٍمٌ "·$1 ×`» 




·@·'·$(238,147,204)][..·$(204,182,106) كذب الموت·$(238,147,204)][فالحسين مخلد][·$(204,182,106) كلما اخلق!!!!!!][الزمان تجدد 

·$(255,000,128)«`×·ياشيعه أل محمد·$حزنكم يتجدد·$(255,000,128)·$ودموعكم تجري!!·$(255,000,128)·$1 "لمصاب قطيع النحري " ·$1 ×`» 

·@·'·$(238,147,204)][شيعتي في كل واد·$(204,182,106) ألبسوا ثوب السواد·$(238,147,204) ][واعلنوا يوم الحدادقدجاءمحرم ياعباد][ ·$(204,182,106) يالثارات الحسين!!!!!! ][ 

·$(255,128,128)·$(128,000,064)·$(255,128,128) السلام على عريس الطفوف من خضابه الدماءوشموعه الرماح 
.$(255,000,128)«`×·اٌنٌ نتٌكٌرٍوٍني فاٌناٌٍ ·$نٌجٌٍلٌ آلٌحسٌن$(255,000,128)·$سبٌطٌٍ اٌلنبٌيٍ الٌمُصُطفُى هذٌا !!·$(255,000,128) ·$1"حٌسينًا كٌلٍ الاٌسيرٍالمبٌتهنٍ " ·$1×`» 
·$49? هاٌطٌفل عٌطٌشاٌنٌ·$(255,028,141)» ·$49 اٌنظٌرٌهـ ياٌباٌ ·$(255,028,141) ·$49 عٌميٌ بالٌميدٌن·$(255,028,141) طوٌلٌ غيابهٌ ·$49 ·$(255,028,141)« ·$49?·$0 

·$46 ?·$1يارٍبيٍ سلمٍ عميٍ·$46 وٍزٍنوٍدٍه لنا بحنانهٍ وٍقرٍبته·$1وٍعوٍدهـ وٍعدنا وٍفي بوٍعوٍدهٍـ ·$46? 
·$4· °• ????? •°·$السلام عليك ياغريب·$4الغرباء وحيد·$1 كربلاء وعطشان كربلاء ·$4·$4 °• ????? •°·

·$(255,000,128)ياٌحسٌين آآهـ ياٌحسيٌن ترٌهٌـ?·$1عٌتاٌبكٍ حرٍكنٌا مٍنٌ مُصرٍعنٌا·$(255,000,128)? .. 
·$(137,197,197)? ·$1وٍيا ٌاحسينٍ ? ·$(115,185,185)هاٌللٌيلهٌ ·$1? ·$1اٌلوٍدٌعٌيهٌ·$(137,197,197)?·$0 
·$(106,181,255)•?•·$(236,000,000)++·$(106,181,255) عنٌك يامٌظلوٍم[·$(236,000,000)خٌذوٍني ميسرٌه بيٌن]·$(106,181,255) اٌلاعدٍيٍ وٍاليتٌامهٌ محيرٍه·$(236,000,000)++•?• 
?·$5¤•!¦[ .·$10 بُيرٌٍقٌ اٌلعبٌاسٌ لٌشيعٌهٍ فٌٍخٌٍرٍ ·$5 ]¦•¤ 
·$(255,000,128)حيــــاٌتـــي كــربــلاٌء,, 
·$(255,185,220)°• ????? •° ·$54احبــك ياحسين·$(255,185,220) للابد·$54 اعيش وياك بحساسي·$(255,185,220)واظمك دوم بحضاني·$54ولا انساك يوم ياحسين ·$(255,185,220) °• ????? •° 

وهذه مسجات عاديه بدون تلوين 

¸¸.•°•.¸¸ اٌلسٌلاٌمٍ عليٌكٌ ياٌماُمُيٍ وٍسٌيدٌيٍ وٍمٌوٍلاٌيُ¸¸.•°•.¸¸
¸¸»¸¸.•°^°•.¸¸لايوم كيومك ياباعبدلله¸¸«¸¸.•°^°•.¸¸
[][»«][] السلام عليك وعلى الاروح التي حلت بفنائك[][»«][]

•°•°•°يـــــاحسيــــــن يــــامظلــــــوم•°•°•°
()¤()•°•°احبـــــك يـــاحسيــن•°•°()¤() 
~•.¸.•~السلام عليـك يابـا الفضـل العبــاس~•.¸.•~
«||»™..¸الســلام عليــك يــابطــلة كــربلاء¸..™«||»
؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤الســـلام عليـــك ياعـــريس كربــلاء¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛
(¯`·._) (ياحبيب ابن مظاهر قوم شيل العلم واظهر) (¯`·._)
`·.¸¸.·¯`··._.· سلام الله عليكي ياعزيزة الحسين `·.¸¸.·¯`··._.·
—(•·عظم لله لكم الاجر ياشيعة علي·•)—
•-----«™«يوم العاشر من محرم يسفك فيه دمك ياحسين»™»------•
¨°o.O ياشيعة علي ان شربتم الماء فذكرونيO.o°¨
][||ioi||][جينا ننشد كربلاء مضيعينها فيها زينب قالو ميسرينها][||ioi||][
<<======انتي ام الحزن ام البنين ======>>
•·.·´¯`·.·• هاي الدموع اتنادي ياباب الحوائج يام البنين •·.·´¯`·.·•

----------


## شوق الغوالي

يعطيك العافيه خيه ع التوبيكات
جزيتي خير الجزاء والثواب
مآجورين ومثآبين 

تحيتي

----------


## ليلاس

*السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله الحسييين* 


*مشكووووووورة خيتي ع التوبيكااااات*

*الله يعطيييك العاااااافية*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*تسلم الإيدين حبوبه على الطرح =) ،،*

*ومآجورين ..*

*في ميزآن حسنآتش حبوبه ..*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

يسلموووو على المرور الطيب 
في انتظار جديدكم

----------


## بلسم جروحي

يسلمو ع التوبيكات 
ربي يعطيك العافيه 
ومأجورين جميعا بمصاب ابا عبدالله الحسين 
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلمي خيووة ع التوبيكات
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
في ميزان الاعمال
دمتي بخير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...


عظم الله أجوركم ..أحسن الله العزاء لسيدة النساء...


التوبيكات مرة مُعبرين ...

مُثابة وفي ميزان أعمالك إن شاء اله حبابة ...
جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك...



دمتم حُسينيّ الانتماء......


موفقة لكل خير بحق الحسين ونحره..

دمتِ بعين المولى وبحصنه الحصين..

----------

